# Defense Skills



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys/girls

I want to get involved into some type of fighting class, I learned basic defense tactics in the R/I but want to become confident and familiar with the type of fighting I will use when I eventually become a police officer. When I was a kid I did boxing but an officer doesn't really square off with a guy and have a boxing match. There is a MMA gym that opened up in Worcester, was thinking about getting involved with that not sure if that's what I should be looking for though. 

What would you recommend or what are you involved in?

Thanks
John


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

Any of the striking arts (Thi kwon do, Karate, Kung Fu) are fun and good excercise and also good for defending yourself against local crack heads. However, any cop that winds up on youtube dropping an axe kick on a dude is probably going to wind up fired no matter what happened leading up to it.

Look into Judo or Jujitsu as they concentrate on take downs and ground fighting as well as joint locks and control holds. If you go to an MMA gym, let them know up front what you are looking for and the instructors can tailor make a program for you.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Go to the Deputy Sheriffs classes. Everything they teach you there will be a perfect example of what not to do if infact you do become a Police Officer.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

2 words, KRAV MAGA!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

If I were you I'd train with Johnny from Cobra Kai. Just remember to sweep the leg.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Bravo, I will go check out the mma gym today and let them know what I am looking for


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

USMC- I dont want any of the fancy stuff, just want to stay on top of the locks and takedowns, I try to practice with my brothers and friends but they are babies about getting knocked to the ground. I guess I am looking for a place where I can keep on top of the knowledge I have, so eventually when I have to use it I wont get knocked to the ground.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

John3885 said:


> an officer doesn't really square off with a guy and have a boxing match.


Depends on what shift you work......  Right Duece? hahahaha

Good luck in your quest for becoming a police officer John. No matter how much gloom and doom there is on here and off, being a PO truly is the greatest job in the world if you respect yourself and the people you deal with. The ones that deserve/earn it anyways...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> 2 words, KRAV MAGA!


I truly think that this is one of the best systems to train in as a P.O. so you don't screw yourself in a fight. It's basic entries, knees, elbows, and palm heels. All the same strikes you learn in DT, and their training philosophy/style is all about muscle memory. USMCMP is 100% correct. You try to choke someone out or do some fancy dojo bullshit, your DT instructors will be NOWHERE to be found on your court date.

:ninja:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Aikido, utilizes your opponents movements instead of your own - worked for him ↓


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

take the state police ground defense class...fun and informative


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

John3885 said:


> Thanks Bravo, I will go check out the mma gym today and let them know what I am looking for


Just don't let them know you are any kind of LE,might be the only way they get to tune up a cop and get away with it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So to recap... If I ever do wind up in LE, I *shouldn't* use the "Million-Dollar Dream" to knock out those who resist?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> So to recap... If I ever do wind up in LE, I *shouldn't* use the "Million-Dollar Dream" to knock out those who resist?


Just stick to


























And even










To be on the safe side.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for the feed back, I checked out the mma gym and as I was watching, it did not appear to be what I was looking for. Like most of you mentioned the techniques at this gym would surely get me into trouble. Any of you guys take the state police ground defense class Jedediha spoke of?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The only kind of ground defense I ever seen


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

With all this talk of defensive skills and techniques... Common sense can go a long way in avoiding a fight with a suspect. I know many times the fight comes to you, but other times testosterone can get a cop world of trouble.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Try Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, you'll learn a lot about takedowns and various holds. MMA is excellent training for physical conditioning, cardio and self defense. If you want to learn how to defend yourself on the job then it is very beneficial. With that said, you'll also learn a little bit about discipline and USE OF FORCE. I don't think any sane department would have a problem backing you if you use an jiu jitsu technique during a scuffle when warranted.

Not sure what area you're from but I can definitely vouch for the Boneyard in Taunton for good training.


----------

